# Grilled / Baked Stuffed Flounder



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Grilled Stuffed Flounder . Probably one of the best that I made. 

Tis the season



Ingredients: 

De-boned 5 # Flounder 
Olive Oil 
1/2 C + - Chopped Shrimp
1/2 C + -Chopped Scallops
4 T -Chopped Onions
2 - Green Onions
2 Sticks - Chopped Celery
1- Chopped Roasted Red Pepper
2 T - Minced Garlic
2 C - U- make Breadcrumbs or Cornbread stuffing 
1/4 - White Wine
Chicken Stock to wet the stuffing
1/2 stick real butter
1 T - Pimentos 
Cajun Seasoning
Mushrooms
Tomatoes

In a Large Saute pan heat up butter and 2 T or more olive oil, add the onions, peppers, celery, shrimp, scallops and lemon juice and cook on med high till onions are translucent or around 3 mins. Add garlic and mix for about one minute and then remove from heat.

Add the stuffing mix, and gradually add the wine and stock to wet the mixture to desired thickness. Add the crab meat, pimentos and season . I used Emeril BAM Bayou Blast. Set aside to cool.

fire up the Grill or oven to 375-400 degrees.

Lay the Flounder on a pre oiled cooking sheet or x2 Aluminum foil boat and stuff all you can and fold back top fillets. Surround with Tomatoes , mushrooms, zuchinni or what ever veggies you like.

Bake for about 25 min pending on the flounder size. towards the end of the cooking process you can pour a little melted butter on the flounder.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

**** I just ate and this just made me hungry.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

forgot that i added a mince Serrano and a jalape


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Mmmmm...good.
GF and I cooked this last night for dinner. Must say...turned out AWESOME!! 
We did add a jalapeno as suggested. Very good stuffing and cooked up perfectly in the oven.

Thanks Capt!!


----------

